# First Soil Test - High PH and CA



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, I got my first soil test this year on my lawn. I have a Tall Fescue lawn and I have high PH levels and high CA. Can anyone tell me how to lower it? Is there anything else I should worry about in my soil?


----------



## DocV (Mar 1, 2020)

Is there more to this report? Did they provide the ppm for Ca, Mg, Fe, B, Mn, Cu, Zn, Na....?


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

DocV said:


> Is there more to this report? Did they provide the ppm for Ca, Mg, Fe, B, Mn, Cu, Zn, Na....?


They did not provide the PPM range for Ca, MG, etc, so I'm not entirely sure what 25.57% means, other then the fact that they said it is high because of soluble calcium. I know to lower the PH you can apply Elemental Sulfur, but the soil test doesn't exactly say how much to apply. My question is how do you know based of your PH how much to apply? As far as fertilizer goes I was looking into Ammonium Sulfate, but I was only going to use that in the Fall time. During the Spring and up to the summer months I was going to use something like an 18-0-3 fertilizer and spray foliar apps of iron.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the bottom table it has the raw test results in meq/100g for some of the nutrients. This is the PSU report they normally use. I think it is $9.

You can try to lower the pH with elemental sulfur. But at the same time, tweak your approach to dealing with a high pH soil. Check the soil remediation guide for more details on both.

P is high, so avoid adding more

K is at a good level but do add some K thru the year to maintain and boost it a bit.


----------



## DocV (Mar 1, 2020)

@g-man +1

For next year I would recommend using another lab that provides a more comprehensive report as you will get a more comprehensive view of your soil if that is of interest to you. Selecting a Soil Test Lab is a good write up on picking a lab.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I may just do another test this year with Waypoint Analytical for a new comprehensive approach.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

With a pH >7, select the Olsen P and the ammonium acetate extract tests.


----------



## Dtree (Jul 9, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> With a pH >7, select the Olsen P and the ammonium acetate extract tests.


For Waypoint would that be the SW1 test? If so, where do I mark SWI? On the soil sample information sheet it doesn't give an option for SW1, it only gives an option for S1M, S2M, or S3M. Do I select the the S3M test and put SW1 in for the additional test?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Sorry, I can't advise. I've never used Waypoint.


----------

